# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Graboune, my Giant African Bullfrog

## GRABibus

Hi all,

first fo all, merry Xmas to all !  :Smile: 

This thread is dedicated to Graboune, my young Giant African Bullfrog.
I will post pictures and movies to see how it grows during time.


The first day at my home (Day of Purchasing), the 15th of October 2011 :

----------


## Carlos

Nice little one, must be big now, update please!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Awe he/she is so cute. I love the last pic. Perched up waiting for food. :Big Grin:

----------


## GRABibus

Video's of the "Eating machine"  :Smile:  :

----------


## Heather

So cute!

----------


## GRABibus

Pictures from today !

----------


## Carlos

Graboune looks very nice; about how long is he now?

----------


## GRABibus

I didn't measure really.

I should say 8cms long (Excluding back legs of course, only the body).

----------


## GRABibus

Picture from today :



Male ? Female ? Still not sure from my side  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for sharing videos; Graboune is very cute stalking it's prey.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Wow! He/she is getting big fast. Very nice Pyxie.

----------


## froglady

wow he/she is looking stunning getting nice and big now

----------


## GRABibus

Arrrgh !

My Pyxie frog does the same as my pacman frog : it burries very deep in the substrate,even with high temps and wet substrate.
I remember that the first week I got my Pyxie, it burried deep also.
After 10 days, I was obliged to exit it from the substrate to feed it.

Now again, it burries. It is 3 days now, even with between 27°C and 32°°C in the terrarium and wet substrate.

Could it be that it's too hot and so it burries ?
Could it be that it is stressed by something ?

How long can I wait before exting it again to feed it ? It is not prepared to burry for a long time (Too young according to me).

Thank you for help.

----------


## GRABibus

New pics from today :

----------


## Sherry

He has to be the cutest pyxie I have ever seen!  I like watching the videos of him hunting and eating his food!  What a dork! Thanks for sharing he (or she) is adorable!

----------


## GRABibus

Thank you ! I love it also.

But I observed that the more more it grows, the more it is shy.

When it was young it was always in its water bowl and looking at me waiting for food. Now it hides all the day, never goes by itself in its water bowl (I forced him to go for poops and eating).

When I change it to its final terrarium, I will add more hiding places (Wood barks, plants, etc...).

----------


## GRABibus

3 days ago :

----------


## Mikey

> Thank you ! I love it also.
> 
> But I observed that the more more it grows, the more it is shy.
> 
> When it was young it was always in its water bowl and looking at me waiting for food. Now it hides all the day, never goes by itself in its water bowl (I forced him to go for poops and eating).
> 
> When I change it to its final terrarium, I will add more hiding places (Wood barks, plants, etc...).


I like to keep the cage set-up simple. What are the temps? its surprising to me that he now burrows for extended periods of time. the way you described how he acts / acted in his bowl jumping for food ect is exactly the response I get from each of my pixies!

----------


## GRABibus

I made the substrate more wet to increase ground humidity.

It is normal that it burrows sometimes. It is winter and frogs can feel the seasons changing outside, even if the care conditions don't change in the terrarium.

My temps go from 75,2°F (under a wood bark which is a hidding place and the coolest point) until 86°F at hot spot.

In roughly 70% of the ground surface of the tank where the frog can go, there is between 78.8°F and 82.4°F.

but when it is in its water bowl, iyt keeps on jumping and having an extremely high feeding response (Even on earth  :Smile:  )

----------


## Beardo

Awesome progression pics. Looks like he is growing quickly and is in great health!

----------


## GRABibus

Last Graboune's pictures :









Male or female according to you ?

----------


## GRABibus

Update :






So, male or female ??

----------


## Bruce

I wanna say male because of those deep oranges, but my female used to have deep oranges under her arms too, and it might just be me but the head looks a bit to narrow to be a male, so I'm gunna say female!  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I agree with Bruce. Graboune looks to be female. Head to body ratio is usually a good indicator. She is very beautiful. :Smile:

----------


## Eel Noob

Male. You'll not find a young female with a nice blocky triangular head like that.

That's one awesome pyxie do keep us updated.

----------


## Heather

Awesome frog!!!

----------


## GRABibus

Thanks to all for your opinions and comments.

To conclude definitely if it is a male or female, I think we have to wait again for some weeks.

I will update pictures to get your feedback.

Before transferring it in its definitive enclosure, I want to be sure if it's a girl or a boy.

If it's a girl => Exo Terra 60x45x45
If it's a boy => Tank 80cm long, 40cm width.

----------


## Mikey

its definantly a male. Head to body is off because he is stuffed with food as expected.

----------


## Bruce

I'm gunna stand my ground and say female.. I don't see any pads on the fingertips, which is also a sign of a male, plus Graboune looks an awful lot like Bertha did when she was Graboune's age.

I guess only time will surly tell  :Smile: 
Either way, thats one beautiful frog!

----------


## GRABibus



----------


## B1GFROG

It's coloring is lovely!!

Pyxies are just so awesome. So simple, easy to take care yet so complex. Love em.

----------


## GRABibus

Hey,

it becomes more and more violent when attacking its preys !




It is 7cm large and is about 8 months.
Its head is no so big versus its body and I never eared any croaks...

My feeling is that it is a female...But maybe I am wrong...

----------


## Peachy

for sure, it is a female

----------


## Bwise

Definitely a female by size and shape alone...great coloring though.

----------


## arci90

i have a question....does "she" eats every day? or she eats one day yes and one day not?

----------


## GRABibus

> i have a question....does "she" eats every day? or she eats one day yes and one day not?


If I would feed it everyday, it would eat every day, be sure. 
I have made a test during 2 weeks by feeding everyday. It was incredible, each day was as if it hasn't eaten since one month !
I have never seen a so gluttonous pet !!

I feed it 2 or 3 times a week mainly with Locusts, dubia roaches, canadian nighcrawlers and dead baby mouses. It is sufficient for a Pyxie of 8 months old.

----------


## GRABibus

Concerning the sex of my Pyxie, it is 50% male and 50% female at the moment on forums on which I posted the pictures.

Is there something else than "size of the head versus size of the body" to conclude definitely ?

I eared about black parts on fingers on front legs ?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Concerning the sex of my Pyxie, it is 50% male and 50% female at the moment on forums on which I posted the pictures.
> 
> Is there something else than "size of the head versus size of the body" to conclude definitely ?
> 
> I eared about black parts on fingers on front legs ?


Those are called nuptual pads. They do not appear until your frog (if its a male) reaches sexual maturity. I'm not exactly sure on the age where a Pyxi reaches sexual maturity. Most frogs reach it as adults. They will be dark spots on each thumb on your frog and sort of look like a mole.

Calling(croaking) is a dead give away for a male. Most people go by the amount of yellow coloring as well as head size to body ratio. Males will have lots of the bright yellow especially around their armpits and sides of their bellies.

----------


## Peachy

> It is 7cm large and is about 8 months.
> Its head is no so big versus its body and I never eared any croaks...
> 
> My feeling is that it is a female...But maybe I am wrong...


If it has grown 7cm (2.75 inches) in the past 8 months, to me that would strongly suggest that your pyxie is a female. For instance, my male pyxie has grown from the size of a quarter to 5 inches from 12/28/11 to 3/19/12. In less than 3 months he's had a huge growth spurt. Females usually dont grow that fast, and my female stopped picking up size at  a rapid pace after about a month and a half. She is now 91/2 months old and a hair over 5 inches. So the males naturally grow fast for a longer period of time than females. But the DEAD giveaway was my males croak. Thats the stamp on the letter for ya

----------


## GRABibus



----------


## GRABibus

Not so easy to cacth nightcrawlers  :Smile:

----------


## johnny888

> It is 7cm large and is about 8 months.
> Its head is no so big versus its body and I never eared any croaks...
> 
> My feeling is that it is a female...But maybe I am wrong...


Isn't she small for her age?I was just wondering coz my female pixie is only 6 months old and she is around 4 inches already.

----------


## GRABibus

> Isn't she small for her age?I was just wondering coz my female pixie is only 6 months old and she is around 4 inches already.


It is 10cm long and 8cm width.
Do you think it is too small ?

I don't know the "growing rythm" of Pyxies.
I think it depends the frequency of feeding and which preys are given.
I feed it 2 to 3 times per week. It never ate any adult mices until now (Only baby mouses, crickets, locusts, nightcrawlers, roaches).My frog seems very healthy and is very gluttonous.

And in fact, it is not sure it is a female...

----------


## johnny888

> It is 10cm long and 8cm width.
> Do you think it is too small ?
> 
> I don't know the "growing rythm" of Pyxies.
> I think it depends the frequency of feeding and which preys are given.
> I feed it 2 to 3 times per week. It never ate any adult mices until now (Only baby mouses, crickets, locusts, nightcrawlers, roaches).My frog seems very healthy and is very gluttonous.
> 
> And in fact, it is not sure it is a female...


I have the same feeding regimen with my pixies but i haven't tried giving pinkies or mice yet. Their diet mainly consists of dubias, crickets and newly molted superworms two to three times weekly. I was able to feed both with a quail chick a couple of times and one chick for my female last January.

----------


## GRABibus

2 new pictures :

From the 30th od March 2012 :




From today :




I feel more and more it's a female (Size versus age, size of the head versus body, no croaks yet).

----------


## GRABibus

Pictures of Graboune's tank :











Big plastic box, 68cm long at bottom and 47cm large at bottom.

A Reptifogger from ZooMed to maintain air humidity close to 70% to 80%.

If Graboune is a female, this tank will be probably the last one. If it is a male, maybe I will go to an Exo Terra 90x45x45.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Nice!!! Did he/she stop trying to aestivate?

----------


## GRABibus

In this tank I removed a lot of substrate in order to not allow burrowing at the moment. 
During last 2 weeks it was waken, but stressed by new environment.
Last 3 days, she spent nights in water bowl, ate a lot, so I was optimistic she was out for a long period.
Yesterday evening, she made a big poop in this bowl, so I changed it and the frog wxent to hide in a new place she never went before...
Result : this morning she was completely burrowed again,  at a place where I didn't remove enough substrate...

I put her out of substrate and put her in water bowl. 
I  will check this evening when I come back to my home if she burrowed again or not.

Except fear or stress, She has no objective reasons to burrow...

----------


## GRABibus

I went back home, and she burrowed. There is a place where I didn't remove enough substrate...She found it !
According to me, as she is willing to burrow a lot, I don't want to stress her by removing substrate to avoid this burrowing. This could stress her a lot.

I have to adapt myself to my pet and to be patient.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I went back home, and she burrowed. There is a place where I didn't remove enough substrate...She found it !
> According to me, as she is willing to burrow a lot, I don't want to stress her by removing substrate to avoid this burrowing. This could stress her a lot.
> 
> I have to adapt myself to my pet and to be patient.


Well GRAB I guess you'll just have go get into a routine. Unbury her, soak her, and then feed her. shouldn't be too stressful as long as she stays calm. I find that my frogs become less stressed with a full belly  :Big Grin:

----------


## GRABibus

Yes, but I become a little bit disappointed to have a Pyxie frog so nice that I never see (Burrowed 90% of the time).
If you add to this my cranwelli which now doesn't want to eat anymore...
I am wondering if I am not going to change of kinds of pets...

With those frogs, too much care, too much spent time and too much spent money for no more pleasure...

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yes, but I become a little bit disappointed to have a Pyxie frog so nice that I never see (Burrowed 90% of the time).
> If you add to this my cranwelli which now doesn't want to eat anymore...
> I am wondering if I am not going to change of kinds of pets...
> 
> With those frogs, too much care, too much spent time and too much spent money for no more pleasure...


 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Heather

She definitely has beautiful coloring though. Idk, it seems they get a bit lazy as they age.

----------


## GRABibus

Hi,

after many months of plastic enclosure, I changed to a decent terrarium.
It could be the final one if Graboune is a female, which is 85% confident level  :Smile: 












- Exo Terra 24x18x18
- Substrate : coco fiber melt with blond peat (Without fertilizers)
- Light and heat : basking spot lamp 60W from ZooMed
- Hidding parts, plastic plants
- Water bowl with mineral water (Without nitrates).
- ReptiFogger from ZooMed
- Temperatures : ambient temperature = 75,2F
Day (13hours heating and lightning):
Hotest point = 97,7F (Just under the lamp)
Coolest point = 75,2F to 77F (Under a hidding part)
Night:
73,4F to 75,2F in all the enclosure.

As she is fearful, she hiddes or burrows very often, so she is more at cool temps than hot temps.

But at the moment, it doesn't cut her appetite  :Smile: 

Let's cross the fingers that everything goes well for her...

----------


## Sublime

Wow GRAB, you go all out on a terrarium for your pixie - looks great.  Is it hard to feed her in there with all the miscellaneous objects?  I mean the only way to deal with a frog that is more scared than others is to just keep on doing your daily routine with the frog and try to minimize as much human contact.  As long as she is eating that's good, how's the humidity in the new tank?  Those ReptiFoggers are great, bought one and will never go without one for my frog(s).

----------


## GRABibus

Hey Sublime,

Despite the fact I make the new enclosure by trying to make it more secure for Graboune :3 side faces hidden, hidden parts (Plants, rock, wood bark), not too big enclosure (60x45x45) to reduce stress...she keeps on burrowing, but she is still eating  :Smile: 
yes, Reptifogger is great to maintain humidity air at a good level.
But, as you know, wet substrate is the most important thing and I would like to know your opinion about the Moonsoon RS400 from Exo Terra ?

Exo Terra : Monsoon RS400 / SystÃ¨me de chutes dâeau Ã* haute pression

I think it is more appropriate for terrestrial and fossorial frog.

By the way, last picture of my Graboune :

----------


## GRABibus

Last pictures :









Definitely a female, right ?

----------


## Sublime

Yeah.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GRABibus

Maybe the best picture until now of my Graboune :

----------


## GRABibus



----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> 


Is she doing better GRABibus? How's you Pac? Is she doing any better as well??

----------


## GRABibus

Graboune is doing good.
But at the moment, less appetite (Since 2 weeks) and burrowing a lot.

I gave back my pacman end of May to the store where I bought it.
Still the same behaviour according to the guy who takes care of her : little little appetite, apathic behaviour...

I will let her at the store I think.

Maybe I will restart with pacman, next year.
I would like now, but as the pacman in France starts to hibernate in November (Even if you keep tropical conditions), the juvenile I should buy now would be too small to burrow for 3 or 4 months starting November.
And I prefer to start with a litlle juvenile than a subadult one...

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Graboune is doing good.
> But at the moment, less appetite (Since 2 weeks) and burrowing a lot.
> 
> I gave back my pacman end of May to the store where I bought it.
> Still the same behaviour according to the guy who takes care of her : little little appetite, apathic behaviour...
> 
> I will let her at the store I think.
> 
> Maybe I will restart with pacman, next year.
> ...


I'm sorry that your Pac didn't do well. I glad your Pyxie is doing well though.  :Smile:

----------


## GRABibus



----------


## GRABibus

In her fauna box today, while changing the water of her waterbowl :

Isn't she looovvveeellyyy ?

----------


## arci90

really nice!! oh, you always move your frog out of terrarium to change water? i just move out of waterbowl....

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Well GRAB I'm pretty sure she likes you judging by the way she followed you around in the video. She's a beauty.  :Smile:

----------


## GRABibus

> Well GRAB I'm pretty sure she likes you judging by the way she followed you around in the video. She's a beauty.


Thank you Grif  :Smile:  Yes, she is so pretty !

But, it was me who was following her with the camera  :Smile: 
It's like charming the cobra's lol

----------


## GRABibus

> really nice!! oh, you always move your frog out of terrarium to change water? i just move out of waterbowl....


I put her in a fauna box to make pictures outside the enclosure  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

She is like a "movie star"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thank you Grif  Yes, she is so pretty !
> 
> But, it was me who was following her with the camera 
> It's like charming the cobra's lol


Lol! You did a good job with the video. :Big Grin:  Looks just like she was following you instead of you following her.

----------


## bullfrog43

Nice looking pixie frog

----------


## GRABibus

Hey !

After 4 months burrowing (Burrowed since mid of last October), Graboune finally exit her head and started to open her eyes.
I took this opportunity to put her in her water bowl.
She's in since 4 days now, waiting for food !  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I had no consequent food because I didn't expect she would wake up.
I had only 4 nighcrawlers she ate the day I exit her from substrate.

Here she is (Pictures from yesterday) :












I will buy Dubia roaches, locusts and mices during the week end and I will clean completely the enclosure.

I hope it is a real wake up and that she won't go down for weeks during  teh next days

Let's say, WELCOME BACK TO GRABOUNE !  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Congrats on a successful Aestivation GRABibus. She looks perfectly healthy!

Welcome back Graboune!

----------


## GRABibus

Thanks !

Here she is again :

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Nice and fat  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

> Nice and fat


Looks pretty darn healthy!  Good job!

----------


## bullfrog1986

nice frog and setup

----------


## Lija

so pretty and so healthy!

----------


## GRABibus

Back of the appetite !

----------


## GRABibus

And after one week awaken and the meal today (8 adult locusts), she burrowed again deeply  :EEK!: 

Maybe it was not a real awake...

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> And after one week awaken and the meal today (8 adult locusts), she burrowed again deeply 
> 
> Maybe it was not a real awake...


Maybe not. She may have just decided to get some food and go back under.

----------


## cyris69

She is a pretty big girl  :Smile:  congrats!

Not to hijack the thread, but should I let mine Aestivate? My girl is almost a year old and my dwarf is almost 2. I know some say not to do it until a certain age but mine stay burrowed 100% of the time until I dig them up for feeding which is every 1-2 weeks.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> She is a pretty big girl  congrats!
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but should I let mine Aestivate? My girl is almost a year old and my dwarf is almost 2. I know some say not to do it until a certain age but mine stay burrowed 100% of the time until I dig them up for feeding which is every 1-2 weeks.


It isn't necessary unless you plan on breeding. If they go under you can let them sleep or dig them out and feed.

----------


## cyris69

How long can I let them stay under there? If I plan on just dig and feed is there a min/max period of time to let them sleep?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> How long can I let them stay under there? If I plan on just dig and feed is there a min/max period of time to let them sleep?


Full aestivation lasts for months. You could continue what you have already been doing and be fine. As long as they are healthy and don't appear to be losing weight then all should be fine.

----------



----------


## cyris69

Ok cool  :Smile:  the only one that looks wrinkly when dug is the dwarf but he also eats the most. The adspersus is always puffy and never shows weight loss. My only problem is I think they my be defecating in the burrows. as I rarely see them poop in the water/surface anymore. Normally that would always get in the water to do it. Maybe they are doing it when I'm asleep then dig back down, I've never encountered any frass when digging them up which requires quite a bit of searching.

Again, sorry OP about taking over some of the thread.

----------


## GRABibus

Do you think she's violent ?  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lija

she is awesome!

----------


## Benjamin Z

MY young pixie frog is about 5CM,  and I am still confusing the feeding frequency. Could you please share more details with me?  BTW, I was told to feed two crickets every other day cause someone told me the young frogs cannot control themself, so they might die soon if feeding overly.

----------


## Lija

> MY young pixie frog is about 5CM,  and I am still confusing the feeding frequency. Could you please share more details with me?  BTW, I was told to feed two crickets every other day cause someone told me the young frogs cannot control themself, so they might die soon if feeding overly.


 5cm is a bit less then 2". at that size you should feed  using 15 min rule- as much as he can eat in 15 min every single day. that would probably be about 5-8 3 weeks crickets or dubia equivalent or a few pieces of nightcrawler.

----------


## Benjamin Z

> 5cm is a bit less then 2". at that size you should feed  using 15 min rule- as much as he can eat in 15 min every single day. that would probably be about 5-8 3 weeks crickets or dubia equivalent or a few pieces of nightcrawler.


thanks, seems I feed my baby frog less than average amount. I will feed more. Hope my frog can get huge soon  :Embarrassment:

----------


## GRABibus

Isn't she lovelyyyyy ????  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GRABibus

3 recent pictures :

----------


## Carlos

Hello to you and Graboune  :Frog Smile:  !  I'm impressed how lovely she looks  :Frog Surprise:  !

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

She looks great GRABibus!!! Good job!!

----------


## GRABibus

Thanks to you Grif and Carlos !

----------


## Lija

wow, she is sooo beautiful and colorful !

----------


## GRABibus

Yes, but unfortunately, I don't see her often.
She is always burried.
Despite normal temps (between 77F cold spot and 86F hot spot during the day, 71,6F at night), wet substrate, she always goes under.
I am obliged to wake her up each 10 days. I feed her, she stays out during 1 or 2 weeks, and then goes down again..etc...etc...

Since October, she went out 1 month, not more...And it was me who woke her up...Othrwise, maybe I would never see her  :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yes, but unfortunately, I don't see her often.
> She is always burried.
> Despite normal temps (between 77F cold spot and 86F hot spot during the day, 71,6F at night), wet substrate, she always goes under.
> I am obliged to wake her up each 10 days. I feed her, she stays out during 1 or 2 weeks, and then goes down again..etc...etc...
> 
> Since October, she went out 1 month, not more...And it was me who woke her up...Othrwise, maybe I would never see her


I believe this is normal for adults. Natural behavior kicks in once fully matured.  :Smile:

----------


## GRABibus

The eating machine !  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Carlos

She sure showed that roach who was bigger  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Locascio

he looks alittle bloted... dose he always look that way?

----------


## GRABibus

> he looks alittle bloted... dose he always look that way?


No, not always. Look at the video with the locust for example or former pictures.
Sometimes yes...Maybe it's due here to water ingestion.

Do you think she has a problem ?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

They're supposed to be pretty heavy set. She looks full of water to me rather than actually bloated.

----------


## GRABibus

Hi,
some news of my GABF.
End of last week, I put her out of substrate to :
- Clean the enclosure => Done
- To make her defecating => Success
- Tofeed her => Success !  :Frog Smile: 

Part 1 :



Part 2:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I don't know about destrying, but she savored every last bite Lol!

She looks great GRABibus!  :Smile:

----------


## GRABibus

> I don't know about destrying, but she savored every last bite Lol!
> 
> She looks great GRABibus!


Yes, she looks perfect !

----------


## NialR35

Congratulations on our awesome female!

I read this thread from the beginning and it's awesome how you went from almost giving up on frogs to love them again one more time! How has your aestivation experience been? Did you have to soak her in water to wake her up?  :Frog Smile:

----------


## GRABibus

> Congratulations on our awesome female!
> 
> I read this thread from the beginning and it's awesome how you went from almost giving up on frogs to love them again one more time! How has your aestivation experience been? Did you have to soak her in water to wake her up?


Thank you !  :Embarrassment: 

I don't allow any estivation as I keep the substrate moist.
But, she is always burried and since last October, even if I try to wake her with soaks and feedings, she burries again and again.
And if I don't wake her, I am sure she won't go out !
Last time she burried was on last 2nd of July, just after the mouse of the video above.
I woke her one week after and soaked her, then she pooped. This was my target.
And when I put her back in the terrarirum, she burried immediately !  :Frog Surprise: 

Now, as she ate well before burrying, as she has an empty intestine and stomach and as the substrate was clean when she burried, I will let her like this, until she wakes up without my help. I will let do the nature.

She is quite difficult to manage as she prefers definitely to live under the substrate than on the substrate, as a normal adult GABF !

Maybe, I should allow a complete estivation (Dry substrate and increasing of temperature) as maybe she wants to estivate and doesn't succeed due to moist substrate. This coudl explain why she burries again and again.... ?

----------


## GRABibus

Hey,

after 3 weeks burrowing, my Graboune made me a pleasure : she went out alone !
She spent all teh day in her water bowl, then went out of her water bowl to shed her skin.
And of ourse...She ate like hell !  :AR15: 


I am still "In love" with her fantastic colors for a female, a so nice green and orange :  




"Hey, it's me : are there any food here ?" :








Just after shedding :
"Am not I the nicest female GABF of the World ?"  :Cool: :










Finally, a part of the meal (After this video, she ate again 3 Dubia roaches and one nightcrawler) !

----------


## GRABibus

Hi,
I noticed some white things going out of the frog yesterday when she pee (Or maybe pooped, but it seems to be while peeing).
Just an history :
- The 24th of June, she ate a mouse
- The 2nd of July, she defecated the whole mouse or a part of the mouse.
- The same day she burried
- The 22nd of July, she went out of substrate
- The 22nd of July and 23rd of July, she ate 1 nighcrawler and maybe 8 to 9 Dubia roaches, with 2 of them calcium + D3 + multivit.
- The 24th of June and 25th of June, I remarked she made those white things at the same time of pee.

My first comment is that it shouldn't be poops of the meal of the 22nd of July and 23rd of July, because she did these white things the day after the last meal, which is too short time after the last meal for poops.

So, I could see 3 explanations :
- It is some remaining things of the mouse that she ate 1 months ago (Fur ?)
- It is parasitic : but as I think it is not poop (It was done during peeing when I saw it the first time), I doubt...
- it could be urates. Why do I say that ? I saw on a forum this hypothesis and when I check on the web, I saw some pictures of this urates which seem to be the same thing.

What' s your opinion ? (I didn't take any pictures)
Are urates a problem ?

Of course, next time she poops (Even if I don't see any white things), I go to a vet for fecal analysis.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hi,
> I noticed some white things going out of the frog yesterday when she pee (Or maybe pooped, but it seems to be while peeing).
> Just an history :
> - The 24th of June, she ate a mouse
> - The 2nd of July, she defecated the whole mouse or a part of the mouse.
> - The same day she burried
> - The 22nd of July, she went out of substrate
> - The 22nd of July and 23rd of July, she ate 1 nighcrawler and maybe 8 to 9 Dubia roaches, with 2 of them calcium + D3 + multivit.
> - The 24th of June and 25th of June, I remarked she made those white things at the same time of pee.
> ...


Its mucus. They produce excess mucus for various reasons. If it is just white and not pink or red then there is most likely nothing to worry about.

----------


## GRABibus

Video from the 3rd November 2011 :






And video from the 24th August 2013 :





Nothing has changed during roughly 2 years, except the size of the monster !  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

She looks perfect!

----------


## GRABibus

Hey,
I have seen a lot of threads here speaking about some hybrids GABF species. Example here :

http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...yxie-frog.html

When I look at the differences between edulis and adspersusi, it is mentionned :
- Distance between eye and typanum = eye diameter => edulis
- No interorbital eye bar => edulis

My female has both mentionned characteristics above (No interorbital

But when you see all the pictures of my female, it appears really as a Giant and not a Dwarf.

Could you please give me some explanations ?

Thank you.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hey,
> I have seen a lot of threads here speaking about some hybrids GABF species. Example here :
> 
> http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...yxie-frog.html
> 
> When I look at the differences between edulis and adspersusi, it is mentionned :
> - Distance between eye and typanum = eye diameter => edulis
> - No interorbital eye bar => edulis
> 
> ...


Your girl is definitely a Giant. Not a dwarf or hybrid.

----------


## GRABibus

Hi all !

A long time I didn't come on the forum !

Just some news : 
- My female Pyxie frog (Roughly 3 years old) is burried since 7 months !
- My male Chacoan Horned Frog (Less than 1 year old) is burried since 4 months !

I checked them some days ago and they seem perfectly healthy.

I try now since many days to wake them up by moisting a lot the substrates and heating again...But no success at the moment....They are so lazy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Hi! Nice to have you back!  :Smile: 
I always love seeing updates of your Pyxie!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hi all !
> 
> A long time I didn't come on the forum !
> 
> Just some news : 
> - My female Pyxie frog (Roughly 3 years old) is burried since 7 months !
> - My male Chacoan Horned Frog (Less than 1 year old) is burried since 4 months !
> 
> I checked them some days ago and they seem perfectly healthy.
> ...


Welcome back!

Ha ha! Laziness is in their nature. Have you tried just digging them up and placing them in a water dish?

----------


## GRABibus

> Hi! Nice to have you back! 
> I always love seeing updates of your Pyxie!


Thanks !  :Cool:

----------


## GRABibus

> Welcome back!
> 
> Ha ha! Laziness is in their nature. Have you tried just digging them up and placing them in a water dish?


Hi !
Yes I digged up my Pyxie 3 months ago and put her in her water bowl, but she stayed just to shed and then go back on the substrate to burrow again.
Yesterday evening, I digged up her again and put her in her water bowl. She is still in, waiting for food now  :Big Applause: 
But I will wait for 2 or 3 days before feeding, because if I feed her now and she burrow tomorrow, I will have to manage the poop in one week, means to dig her up again...
And alos, I have to buy mices, nightcrawlers and Dubias, which I didn't buy since months now.... :Smile:

----------


## GRABibus

Ok I couldn't resist  :Big Grin: 
I fed her this evening : 2 baby mouses (Unfrozen) and 5 nightcrawlers.
That's a good first meal after this long rest period (Which may will restart soon).

----------


## GRABibus

After one week, she is still outside staying in her water bowl  :Cool: 
She is eating like hell  :Frog Smile: 

2 pictures from today :

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Great videos! Thank you for sharing!

----------


## GRABibus

Today she went out from her water bowl to dig a little hole in one corner of her tank  :Smile:

----------


## GRABibus

A view of the Graboune's set up :

----------


## GRABibus



----------


## GRABibus

The today's meal : 2 dead adult mouses.
I usually don't feed 2 mouses in one time (Only one per month), but she won't during the next 3 weeks ( I leave for Holidays)

At 1 min 45 sec of the video, you can ear the mouse bones cracking....

----------


## GRABibus

Be careful, it goes very fast !  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Like Graboune's face just before it strikes  :EEK!:  !

----------


## GRABibus

Hi all,a long time I didn't come on the forum.Main reasons : death of my Pacman last year and another reason...MY Pyxie is burried since 15th August 2014 !  :Big Grin:    I know thgi sius typical behaviour, but it is now more than 7 months she is buried. I have checked : she is healthy (Skin seems ok, eyes ok) and she was reactive when I showed her an earthworm...Not so reactive as when she is in full active period, but at least, she showed inetrested for food. I tried to creat "natural" awaken by putting a lot of water in the tank, by uncovering her head, by exiting her and putting her in warm water some days....But nothing. She automatically burries again and again. I assume it is not time yet for awakening...How do you do to keep them more often awaken during the year than only 2 months as for me ? (Except lowering depth of substrate, which is an unacceptable method for me)

----------


## GRABibus

Some news :
My Female Pyxie is burried since 15 August 2014, so more than 8 months now  !!...And still healthy apparently  :Cool: 
I hope to see her at least this summer... :Smile:

----------


## Sherry

Update!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Xavier

Yes, I would enjoy an update as well  :Smile:

----------


## GRABibus

Thanks to all  :Smile: 

Graboune is very well. But I sold her because, I was a little bit  frustated to see her only 1 or 2 months per year. 10 months burried per  year.
I need a little bit to see my pets lol
I never wanted to be a bad Pyxie keeper by removing substrate to be sure to see her. Some people do that. They are pure stupid guys, only thinking about their own pleasure and not animal hapiness.
But she is still so nice and she is still an eating machine.
I sold her to one guy who is used to care reptiles and amphibians.

Here is a last video I took from her just before selling her...For all the Graboune's fans  :Big Applause:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Sunshine

----------


## Sherry

I'm sorry you didn't get to see her very often but I am glad you found her a good home :Smile:  Is it possible to keep them from aestivating/brumating by keeping the temps up or is that unhealthy for them?

----------


## GRABibus

Maybe.
For mine, not  :Smile:

----------

